# Stick Blenders



## SPowers (Jun 20, 2020)

When I started this journey, I bought a cheapish stick blender from Amazon.  It actually worked fine but what I didn't r!ealize when I bought it, was that the stick did not separate from the blender - making it a real mess to clean.

After several soaps, I decided I would use the stick blender from my kitchen.  This blender creates bubbles Like I've never seen before - and I burb it  all the time.  My last 3 batches have tiny pin holes throughout - I wrote about that on the batch before last - I tried fixing them 'after' I sprayed with alcohol and really made a mess.

The batter I made yesterday sat awhile in the bowl while I was doing other stuff and it's not as bad but still has quite a few...

Has anyone had this kind of a problem?  Any recommendations for a stick blender that works well for you?  Thanks,


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 20, 2020)

I own *this particularly awesome model* made by Hamilton beach. Mine is 15 years old and amazingly is still going strong. I have a backup of the same  model but I haven't had need to use it yet because my original is still humming along fine. lol The wand detaches and the unique shape and shallow depth of it's bell are such that I _never_ get bubbles and _never _have to burp it. It's most awesome. I had thought this particular model had become obsolete, but it looks like this seller on Amazon has a good handful of them. Personally, I'd snag one before they sell out. 


IrishLass


----------



## SPowers (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks you sooooooooooo much!  Found it on Amazon.ca - will have it on Tuesday!  Yippee


----------



## SPowers (Jun 24, 2020)

I used my new stick blender today and it is night and day compared to my other one.  No bubbles at all!  I find the buttons on top of the blender a bit awkward but I'm sure I'll get used to that.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 24, 2020)

Now I'm sad... I had one of those models and gave it away bc I could never completely get parts of it clean. My memory is a bit vague, but as best as I recall, there was a plastic sleeve over the blending shaft, and stuff would sometimes get up in there that I couldn't get out. But I do remember that the batter was always bubble-free - not the case with my cheap Bella brand from Walmart. My husband normally doesn't get involved in my soaping but asked me NOT to use my good Cuisinart for soap. He rarely asks for much, or complains about my soap spending, so it's only fair to honor him in that request. But now I'm thinking that perhaps I should get one of these Hamilton Beach models for the inevitable day that the Bella bites the dust.


----------



## SPowers (Jun 24, 2020)

I was having a horrible time with my 'good' stick blender - the tiniest bubbles ever and I just couldn't get them out.  This one is amazing!  I had no trouble cleaning it at all.  The bell of the blender is a somewhat clear plastic and very easy to clean.


----------



## TashaBird (Dec 3, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I own *this particularly awesome model* made by Hamilton beach. Mine is 15 years old and amazingly is still going strong. I have a backup of the same  model but I haven't had need to use it yet because my original is still humming along fine. lol The wand detaches and the unique shape and shallow depth of it's bell are such that I _never_ get bubbles and _never _have to burp it. It's most awesome. I had thought this particular model had become obsolete, but it looks like this seller on Amazon has a good handful of them. Personally, I'd snag one before they sell out.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Oh nooooo! All gone. Searching the forum for recommendations. All the ones I see the bell is too deep and/or too solid.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 3, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Oh nooooo! All gone. Searching the forum for recommendations. All the ones I see the bell is too deep and/or too solid.


They have a bunch of new and used Hamilton Beach stick blenders on eBay. I didn't see any with the clear plastic shaft, but also didn't look through all the listings. I have seen them on there before.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 3, 2020)

I am with IL I love that SB. I have several including an HB that does not come apart with the same type of bell and it works just as well. I also have really never had a cleaning issue with a 1 part stick. I just stick in in soapy water and blend it for a little while.


----------

